# Plastic threaded fittings



## Highlander (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi guys.....newbee here, been reading your forums for a while now and finally deceided to join up.
Been learnin', and turnin' for a couple of years now, started with canes, then moved to stoppers, pendants, 'fridge magnets, small bowls and now working on perfecting "pet urns>

A short while back I read where someone was inquiring about PVC threads for lids on boxes and urns...............I tried it and it works.

Go to the "Woodturning Online" site, then to the Turning Projects, then LIds, then the article on "Quick & Easy threaded inserts for urns by Brad Adams.

In Illinois you won't find the black ABS fittings because the plumbing codes do not allow the use of this product, but they can be purchased at Aubuchon Hardware on the internet.

I've tried the white PVC you can find in any hardware store, but they don't look as good as the black ABS.
Caution....turn the ABS slowly when cutting as it tends to start melting if it gets to hot.

Good luck. :smile:


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I have use the black ABS fittings in some of my larger pet urns and it works well. Will be turning a couple more smaller urns soon, I have one more to compete a set of four. would like to see some of your urn work.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

What glue are you using to glue the PVC into the wood. I played with the white PVC and all the glues I tried peel right off of it. 
I pour epoxy into grooves in the wood. Turn away the wood leaving just the epoxy and then hand chase the threads into that. I works very well but since I teach different methods of threading wood I would like to know how you are gluing the PVC into the wood so I can pass that on. Thanks John


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's the tutorial but he doesn't say what kind of glue he uses either.
http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Projects/lids.html


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

John I have been using Quick Grip glue form Hobby Lobby, its a silicone base glue that allows the wood to flex and seems to do real well so far. also the black ABS can be pick up at most all moblie home supply stores, i have not use Quick Grip on PVC.


----------



## Highlander (Jan 2, 2011)

I use either 2-part 5 minute epoxy, or, E6000.
The E6000 has more flexability if your concern is wood movement.

Good luck.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll have to look at Quick Grip and E6000. I've tried 5 minute epoxy as well as other epoxies and they peel right off. They might hold the pipe when fitted over a tenon. I was just worried by how easy it was to peel them off the pipe. It obviously doesn't have much hold. 
When I have glued it I texture the plastic. I also cut grooves in the plastic and wood so the epoxy acts sort of like a snap ring. The epoxy doesn't have to stick to the wood or plastic. It acts like a locking ring.


----------



## Highlander (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellant point John............I forgot to mention that I also course sand the inside of the plastic piece and wipe it down with alcohol
also cut grooves in the tendon to give the epoxy more area to grab onto.


----------



## memorialurns (Apr 4, 2012)

Woodturning Online ....is really very helpful... i am making monument for my from here...


----------

